# weird issues on 8 stable amd64



## ikbendeman (Mar 8, 2010)

When I log in, after it cats out /etc/motd, it then says:

```
You have new mail.
0: Event not found.
```


I was also getting " Unmatched '. " messages when running any csh shell script, but I updated my source tree and rebuilt kernel and world and installed them and that seems to have disappeared. Anyone know what this Event not found message could mean and how to fix it?


----------



## achix (Mar 8, 2010)

it could be smth wrong in either your .cshrc (which executed first) or your .login (which is executed second).
Can you post your .cshrc and .login?
PS

```
0: Event not found.
```
message comes from this command:
`#  !0`


----------



## ikbendeman (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks, I guess that was it I scrubbed and put in the basic, still werid... I guess it didnt like my setenv's..


----------

